# Do you leave your dog outside unattended?



## Enzos_Mom

Due to a recent thread, I was wondering if it's the norm for people to leave their dogs outside unattended. If everyone could answer, I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Braccarius

Ohhhh... heeeelll no. First off the neighbors would call the cops. Or my dogs would dig to Summers Mom's house. Plus, they are first and foremost my companions...not lawn ornaments.


----------



## MittaBear

No way would I leave my dog outside! He's part of the family and deserves to be in the house with the rest of us.


----------



## missmarstar

I answered: _Yes, I leave my dog outside unattended when I'm home._

But by "unattended" that means they will be outside for maybe 5 minutes at a time between me checking on them out the window, while they are out there playing or just lounging in the grass.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Nope...I never leave my dogs unattended. I may run in for a quick minute or two, but I am feet away from the front door and can hear them loud and clear. I worry too much about people taking them, over zealous fighting between them, chewing on stuff they shouldnt, digging holes in my yard....and the list goes on.


----------



## maggiesmommy

No...1st, I live in a condo building, #2, I'm WAAAAYY too paranoid that something would happen to her.


----------



## wenryder

We don't have a yard. We have no choice. But even if we did have the option, I never would leave him outside unattended. For example, when we go to the in-laws, they have a fenced in backyard, but Obie is always supervised.


----------



## Megora

> Plus, they are first and foremost my companions...not lawn ornaments.


*hearts* this. 

It's a "no never" vote here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

NO!! Even though we have a fenced yard with locked gates, it's not unusual to hear of pet thefts in our area.


----------



## Sally's Mom

We let our dogs out to"go pee" or "go poop." Then they are inside to sleep on the leather furniture!! They have 2 1/2 acres of Invisible Fence....


----------



## FinnTastic

I picked no b/c we live in an apartment and he can't be left unattended. However, when we go to my sisters he is outside unattended. Well, actually, scratch that. We TRY to leave him outside unattended, but he does NOT enjoy being by himself.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I let my guys out unattended. They don't stay out long and I let them in as soon as they ask. I can tell by their various barks if it is a person or a dog walking past the house. I even know from Caue if there is a siren going anywhere in town. He howls when he can hear a siren even if I can't hear it. Oakly has a unique bark when he wants in. Caue scratches at the door to come in.


----------



## Willow52

In our fenced yard when I'm home...yes. When I'm not home or in the invisible fenced area...no.


----------



## LDGrillo

The only times I've ever left my dogs outside , without me being in the house, are when I am 4 doors down at the neighbors house (hanging out in their backyard). For a maximum amount of 45 min- 1 hour. And that's only happened two times. I am still able to see them while at that distance. **And those situations were with my 9 yr old Golden and 6 year old boxer mix. I've never done that with my 5 month puppy** 

**BY THE WAY, we have a fenced in yard!**
While I am home and inside the house, I let them roam our fenced in yard, but check on them every 10-15 minutes

It is best that my puppy be left in her crate while we are gone, that's where she is the safest. But I'm sure she wouldn't mind if I let her stay outside all the time, because she seem to love being outside. Eating sticks, and laying on the cement/ or grass. But I wouldn't feel comfortable having her outside while I wasn't home. My boxer mix on the other hand is happy to be perched on the couch for hours on end, waiting for myself or my husband to come home. She loves her spot by the window!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Not for a second. But I don't have a fenced yard. I'm pretty sure even if I did, I'd be like Marlene checking every 5 minutes.

I always know where Daisy is and what she's doing.


----------



## cprcheetah

The only time my dogs are unattended outside I am RIGHT in the kitchen watching them from my window or door. My sister left her dogs unattended and her jerk of a neighbor let them out of her yard, it took 4 weeks to get her female poodle back and she dang near died.


----------



## mdoats

I will let Rookie outside on a tie out when I'm either standing at the back door or looking out the kitchen window at him. I often do that on really unpleasant days when it's raining or snowing. On warm days, I'll leave the back door open and Rookie will lie out on the deck in the sun while I work at the kitchen table. I can see him the whole time he's outside though, so I don't know if that counts as unattended.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Never. When I was visiting my sister, she was making fun of me because when my dog was out with hers in the fenced-in yard, I kept standing at the window to make sure all was well. I was also worried she'd want to come in and I wouldn't be there to open the door...


----------



## Adriennelane

Yes, on nice mornings with the gates locked from the inside. They've neither once ever tried to dig out. They honestly prefer to be outside for a bit to play chase and sun. 

If they haven't gone outside by eight o'clock (_I never leave the house on time_), Dory comes to let me know it's time.

They have plenty of shade and fresh water. I check the yard for all sorts of dangers every morning. I come home at lunch, and they come in to take a nap for the rest of the afternoon.

When it' too hot, cold, windy, or wet, they're inside all day girls. If they ever prefer to just be inside, we don't force the issue. In fact, last Friday Lucy wanted to stay in bed to (_honestly, I cannot make this up_) watch NCAA basketball, so we happily let them. I could tell Dory was disappointed to not get her outside time. She _really_ thinks she has to spend so much time outside a day - unless it's rainy.

When we're home, Lucy will usually stay with us, and Dory will be in and out as she wishes.


----------



## DianaM

We don't have a fenced yard and not much of a backyard anyway (it's mostly side yard). If I had a nice backyard with a good fence I would let Gracie out but keep an eye on her the whole time.


----------



## Belle's Mom

Never - I am afraid someone would see how wonderful and beautiful she is and want her for themselves....one good point - Belle does not want to go outside without us.....I guess we trained her that way without even realizing it. If I even open the door for her and reach to grab an item off the table which is 6 inches from the door, she stares and waits for me until I get the item and go outside with her before she goes out.


----------



## harrym

Yes, if the weather is nice they spend a couple of hours outside every day. They are safe in their kennel run, can't dig on concrete, can't jump the 6-foot chainlink fence, and the gate is locked. We have left them out overnight a few times. They love being outside so they can watch what is going on in the neighborhood.


----------



## Florabora22

At my parents' house I do. Our neighborhood is exceedingly safe (I know this sounds naive but my parents have lived there for 27 years and the biggest crime to happen was a stolen bike). With Flora I am a little more careful and check up on her regularly, but Carmella used to spend hours just chilling on the bluestone patio during nice weather.

Here in Baton Rouge, absolutely NOT. I am so worried someone will see her and want to steal her b/c you don't see the thick-furred blonde goldens around here often (I actually have people ask me what breed she is.) 

So I selected other.


----------



## PrincessDi

Too paranoid here too!! No lawn ornaments at our house and so the vote was NO NEVER!


----------



## GoldenSail

Yes if I am home. I have a fenced yard and if it is nice I can leave the back door cracked open and let her in an out as she pleases. She isn't going anywhere, though I do check.


----------



## mylissyk

missmarstar said:


> I answered: _Yes, I leave my dog outside unattended when I'm home._
> 
> But by "unattended" that means they will be outside for maybe 5 minutes at a time between me checking on them out the window, while they are out there playing or just lounging in the grass.


I am there, I can see them, and they enjoy spending some time outside chasing squirrels and fence running with the neighbor dogs, or just sunbathing. They come in when they are ready, and I always bring them in when I am leaving.


----------



## Jamm

Nope, Joey is never outside unless someone is with him! We dont have a fenced backyard, so its not like we could just put him out. He does have a tie out which we tried to do once when I was siting in my room creeping out at him... but that only lasted 20 mins! Haha.


----------



## caligal

When I am home, I leave my slider open for Davis to go in and out. I have a tiny fenced yard that I can see him from any window in my house. Usually he will go potty, get a drink, and come back in. Sometimes he hangs his head out the slider and his body remains inside.

If I leave, I take him for the ride or he stays in the front room with no outside access.


----------



## mist

I chose "Yes, I leave my dog outside unattended when I'm home." our back garden is completely fenced in, I'm home practically all day so leave the back door open all day until it's too cold. The furries come and go as they please.


----------



## magiclover

I voted no that I don't leave them unattended. Our house here in the UK has a large wooden fence so I can let her out to go potty or hang out if she wants. But I am always watching her through the window.

At my house in the US we have an Invisible Fence so I stand at the door watching or go outside with my dogs. Too high of a risk of predators, coyotes, other dogs and they could always bolt over the fence.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Never left outside if I'm not home but when it is nice weather I leave the back door or patio door open and they can go in and out when they want. I can easily see them from the kitchen.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

If I'm home they and it's nice they are outside. I check on them from time to time, the little dog barks alot so we are constantly checking on him. They behave themselves, for the most part, so I don't have to worry. If they were puppies (they are 4 and9 years old) then no. It really depends on the dogs, but I trust them. They love sunbathing and playing outside together. We live on a quiet street with great neighbors so we don't have much to worry about. It def. depends on a lot of variables for me to do this. They are more in the house in then in the yard ..they are not lawn ornaments, I don't have a kennel outside for them to be cooped up in. It's a very big yard and it's good for them to be outside and playing instead of being inside all day long. 
I never ever leave my dogs outside when I'm not home!


----------



## janine

Never outside alone when we aren't home...if they go out alone (like in the rain or snow) I am standing right at the door watching them.


----------



## Kally76

I leave mine outside during the day when I am home. My yard is a fenced in acre. It is a picket fence with a hot wire running accross the bottom. The wire was put there to keep outside "critters" from destroying my grass. The dogs have never been shocked by it, but they won't go near it. I guess they can smell it.

They always stay in the backyard and most of the back of my house is glass. I can see them the whole time they are out there. 

Oh, and I forgot to mention. They're never out for very long. They always come back in after 30 minutes or so. Unless, it is cool and sunny. Then they like to nap in the sun on the back deck.

I will no longer leave them outside where I can't keep a close eye on them. My yard is still trying to recover from the "crater" they dug during the holidays. I also, will never let them go without their daily exercise. No matter how busy I get. But that's a lesson learned that goes in another thread. haha


----------



## C's Mom

The only time he goes outside alone is to potty. My house is so small that if you turn your head your're practically half way out the door anyway. The back wall is nearly all window so if I'm in the livingroom, dining room or kitchen you can see him easily.
Cocasse is family. There is no way I would leave a child outside unattended so the same goes for him.


----------



## Megora

To be fair....  

Our first golden was an outdoor dog and even after we brought him inside the house and smacked ourselves upside the head for being stupid for the first few months of his life, we did continue to put him outside during the morning or afternoon hours so he could get fresh air and wasn't underfoot. Same thing with his brother. 

Out on long line.  

At that point we felt they were perfectly safe in the backyard and really they did nothing more than soak in the sun and watch the birds. At least our first golden.

What changed was our second dog was a barker and a rock king.  

He would find rocks and roll them around the yard and bark/scold at them and make very loud chewbacca noises that echoed through the neighborhood. *laughs* And he wouldn't shut up. 

The other thing that changed was we lost our first golden to renal failure. We still do not know what caused his kidney disease. It's likely it was hereditary, but it's not certain. 

So we became extra protective ever after. The goldens who came afterwards never spent a moment outside alone. 

^ All that said, even when our first golden was an outdoor puppy, we never left him outside when we weren't home. There are nuts in our woods + way back then people were stealing retrievers in our county and neighboring counties.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Before I made a stink about my neighbor's dog, they would leave him outside to wander the neighborhood for a long time. Sometimes I would come home from work and he'd be outside his house howling to get in. Sometimes I couldn't tell if anyone was home. This would go on for over an hour sometimes.

I just have to shake my head. Daisy has never had to howl to get back inside. I'm always at the door before she is.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Never, we like them with us when doing yard work but never would leave them alone.


----------



## BIGDAWG

Our guys love being outside, they spend hours at a time so we can't watch them every minute. Backyard is fenced so there is no danger of them escaping, and we are in a rural area where everyone knows their neighbours and looks out for each other so no fear of them being stolen. But we never leave them outside when we are not home :no:


----------



## Karen519

*Never!!!*

* We NEVER leave our dogs *outside even when we are home-We are constantly watching them through window and they aren't out more than a couple minutes.
When we are outside in the yard they are with us!!


----------



## goldensrbest

We have the invisable fence, they stay in the back, to play, when they want to, but i am home, never , ever, gone, we have water that is on edge of our back yard.


----------



## Jige

If the dogs are outside some is outside with them. I do have an acre that is fenced in with a 6 ft high fence and I still checl on them all the time if I have them in there. Most ofthe tme I am down there too and we work on some sort of training. 

I use to leave my old yellow lab outside for hours by herself. She was 19yrs old when hse pasted away. She would love to lay in the front yard in the sun.


----------



## fostermom

My dogs are not outside unattended when I am home and certainly not when I am not home!


----------



## Debles

missmarstar said:


> I answered: _Yes, I leave my dog outside unattended when I'm home._
> 
> But by "unattended" that means they will be outside for maybe 5 minutes at a time between me checking on them out the window, while they are out there playing or just lounging in the grass.


Same here. We have a fenced in yard (privacy fence) and sometimes they go out to do their business without me. But I take them out and play often and of course they are in house dogs. I would NEVER leave them out side for any period of time , especially when I wasn't home!


----------



## LDGrillo

General V said:


> If the dogs are outside some is outside with them. I do have an acre that is fenced in with a 6 ft high fence and I still checl on them all the time if I have them in there. Most ofthe tme I am down there too and we work on some sort of training.
> 
> I use to leave my old yellow lab outside for hours by herself. She was 19yrs old when hse pasted away. She would love to lay in the front yard in the sun.


Wow! 19, that's incredible! I think older dogs like to soak it all in when they're outside


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I put yes, because for 4 years Tucker and I lived at my moms where the yard was completely fenced in. I'd just open the door and let him out to pee or poop.

I'd come back 20 mins later and he'd be laying at the door waiting to come back in.

Neither dog gets put outside unattended anymore now that we're in a big city. They're rarely off leash.


----------



## FinnTastic

General V said:


> If the dogs are outside some is outside with them. I do have an acre that is fenced in with a 6 ft high fence and I still checl on them all the time if I have them in there. Most ofthe tme I am down there too and we work on some sort of training.
> 
> I use to leave my old yellow lab outside for hours by herself. She was 19yrs old when hse pasted away. She would love to lay in the front yard in the sun.


That's amazing ...19 years old! She sounds like she had a good long life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Absolutely Not-my guys are never out unattended, never out when I'm not home. I keep the gate locked unless we are going in and out for mowing.


----------



## tippykayak

When I lived at a house with a fully fenced yard, I did regularly leave pups out for a little while by themselves. That was until we discovered that my hardcore athlete of a dog could clear a six-foot fence from a sit, an ability he gained around 6 months old. Learned that by getting a phone call from somebody three doors down:

"We have your dog."

"No you don't," I said. "He's in the back yard."

"No, seriously, we have your dog."

Sure enough, I go down the street, and they're holding Gus. I spent 30 minutes checking the fence for holes, and then my friend finally says, "Put him in the back yard, and then go around front and call him."

Sure enough, the dog comes sailing over the fence, pleased as punch. I said, "Get back in the back yard" and he goes back over the fence, sits, looks at me, then jumps up and _perches on top of the fence,_ and cocks his head at me. The whole time his body language is all happy and excited at this new game.

The three other GRs in the back yard never went in or out the entire time. I've never seen a GR jump as high as Gus or put so little apparent effort into it.

I haven't had a fenced yard since them ('03), so we have to watch the dogs in the yard and call them back when they get to the border of it. They only really use the yard as a bathroom or to chew sticks when we hang out on the deck. All playing is done at the park or on the trail.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

No, for several reasons.

1.) I'm SO paranoid.

2.) I have good reason to be paranoid because after they get their initial "OOH WE'RE OUTSIDE!" and a few laps around the pool... they separate and start eating grass and sticks and the bush we have dividing our yard from next door's yard. No joke. 

3.) If I went inside, they would stand at the door and whine to come in. I've tried it before. They don't like being outside alone.

(Our yard is fully fenced.)

If they would actually play out there (wrestle, chase each other for longer than a minute, run around) I would let them stay out there as long as their little hearts desired, but they don't. I just end up getting ticked off. 

Oh, also, I'm so glad I'm not the only one who is super paranoid about leaving them out alone!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

tippykayak said:


> The whole time his body language is all happy and excited at this new game.


LOL, this is when you KNOW you're in trouble... when they figure out (and are excited about) how brilliant and awesome they are!!


----------



## honeysmum

I voted yes when I am home which is most of the time we have 6 ft wooden fence all around the back and a 6 ft high locked gate that goes to the front so I leave the back door open and Honey comes and goes as she pleases (but I do check on her) most of the time she lays on the decking deciding whether to chase the birds.


----------



## Selli-Belle

The pups and the kitty sit outside when they feel like it (the kitty had his kitty door put in this past weekend and he is very happy). We have a fenced yard and that is completely enclosed by the dog park which is fenced. Selli and Duff won't leave the yard for anyone except their two humans, well they might leave the yard if one of my nieces showed up.


----------



## amy22

Ill leave Misty out front tied to a 30 ft teather and Im in the kitchen with a big window..so she is outside unattended but I am watching her from in the house. I live in a gated community with only one road and 36 houses so I feel safe..but I do keep an eye on her from inside...and if she barks I bring her right in. (90% of the people in my neighborhood are elderly retired and I know they do not have patience for a barking dog


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Never. Not even when we had a 6-foot privacy fence with padlocked gates, at the old house. Too many things could happen, too quickly. One of us was always outside with them, or at the very least, we stood right at the back door and watched them. Seriously, we're so overly cautious that mom would call me to 'relieve' her if she wanted to take two minutes to pour a cup of coffee!


----------



## Adriennelane

Adriennelane said:


> Yes, on nice mornings with the gates locked from the inside. They've neither once ever tried to dig out. They honestly prefer to be outside for a bit to play chase and sun.
> 
> If they haven't gone outside by eight o'clock (_I never leave the house on time_), Dory comes to let me know it's time.
> 
> They have plenty of shade and fresh water. I check the yard for all sorts of dangers every morning. I come home at lunch, and they come in to take a nap for the rest of the afternoon.
> 
> When it' too hot, cold, windy, or wet, they're inside all day girls. If they ever prefer to just be inside, we don't force the issue. In fact, last Friday Lucy wanted to stay in bed to (_honestly, I cannot make this up_) watch NCAA basketball, so we happily let them. I could tell Dory was disappointed to not get her outside time. She _really_ thinks she has to spend so much time outside a day - unless it's rainy.
> 
> When we're home, Lucy will usually stay with us, and Dory will be in and out as she wishes.


I want to add that I would never, _never_ leave the girls tied up somewhere. Nor would I ever just let them roam the neighborhood like a lot of my neighbors do their dogs. I hate that. There's a GR who lives in our neighborhood who spends a lot of time in her yard, but she'll roam a bit too. What's really freaky is when I come home at lunch and find her t_aking a nap in the road_.

We have friends who have a yellow lab named Lakota. We feel really sorry for her. She lives outside in the back yard, but she doesn't get the whole yard. She has a pen. She's let out of her pen _some _each day. I hate that. She never gets to be a part of the family.

My girls are very much a part of the family. When we're home, they're with us - unless Dory's outside for her "quiet time." She likes to have a little "quiet time" outside alone some evenings - usually when they've been inside all day.


----------



## vrmueller

I voted yes, when I am at home. Ruby loves to sun herself after lunch. This is the only time when she is calm and will just lay there. Otherwise, we would have holes dug to China.


----------



## Rainheart

We leave our labs outside when we are at home by themselves. They constantly want to go in and out and Sydney even likes to just stay out there by herself (she will even sit out in the rain and snow and refuse to come in). 

We have an invisible fence, and they have never gotten out (knock on wood). I keep an eye on them from the window, but usually they do their business, rough around a bit, and them come back in. They are never out when someone isn't home.


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Adriennelane said:


> We have friends who have a yellow lab named Lakota. We feel really sorry for her. She lives outside in the back yard, but she doesn't get the whole yard. She has a pen. She's let out of her pen _some _each day. I hate that. She never gets to be a part of the family.


What's the point of even HAVING a dog then, you know? That makes me sad too.


----------



## rhondas

I have a fenced yard and work from home several days a week so my dog will play, run or lounge outside without me constantly. I go out periodically to play ball with him etc. Plus I can see out the window while I'm working. I count this as unattended......


----------



## esSJay

We have a fenced backyard and I will leave Molson unattended for up to about 30-40 minutes at a time. If he barks more than once I call him to come inside. If he's quiet I don't mind him being out there. He likes to just go out and lay on the grass/snow and watch the stars go by.

He isn't a curious chewer and I know that everything in my backyard is safe for him too.


----------



## sameli102

I have a large all wood privacy fence pen right off the garage where they have garage access as they please. I'll leave the 3 young ones out there for periods of play and romp unattended for an hour or so but they'd rather be ripping inside the house or fighting over who gets to lay in my lap. But 9yr old Sammi does not like outdoors unless I go, she believes she is a human and loves to go out and watch her dogs with me. When they are in the regular fenced yard I am either with them or watching them constant, they get into too much trouble.


----------



## jweisman54

Never left Izzy outside. I do not have a fenced in yard. Even if I did, I don't think it is worth the risk of someone trying to lure her away and steal her. She is part of my family and is treated as such.


----------



## BIGDAWG

Retracting this post...


----------



## Maggies mom

tippykayak said:


> When I lived at a house with a fully fenced yard, I did regularly leave pups out for a little while by themselves. That was until we discovered that my hardcore athlete of a dog could clear a six-foot fence from a sit, an ability he gained around 6 months old..


One of my current dogs, can clear a 6ft privacy fence from a sit, like Gus, except he did it while I was standing there. We installed the If inside our fence. They are never outside unless someone is with them. At this point they wont stay out if there isnt any humans out.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I don't watch my dogs when they go out in the yard but I am right there and can hear what is going on. Our yard is completely fenced, and my dogs LOVE to stay out and play. I would NEVER EVER leave my dog outside for a SECOND if I were to leave. I would worry about them being stolen.


----------



## Adriennelane

Mssjnnfer said:


> What's the point of even HAVING a dog then, you know? That makes me sad too.



I don't know. It depresses us, because she's such a sweet pretty girl. We're all going trout fishing this weekend. Lucy & Dory are of course going with us. The first year we went (before we had Dory) they brought Lakota, but haven't since. We keep trying to get them to bring her too. 

Of course they haven't had her fixed yet either, and she's a year older than Lucy. They were going to breed her. I think I've talked them out of that, thank goodness. Of course to them we spoil our dogs because I feed them premium food, they spend so much time in the house with and without us, they travel with us, we buy them toys all the time, and they sleep with us.


----------



## Taz Monkey

Adriennelane said:


> When it' too hot, cold, windy, or wet, they're inside all day girls. If they ever prefer to just be inside, we don't force the issue. * In fact, last Friday Lucy wanted to stay in bed to (honestly, I cannot make this up) watch NCAA basketball,* so we happily let them. I could tell Dory was disappointed to not get her outside time. She _really_ thinks she has to spend so much time outside a day - unless it's rainy.
> 
> When we're home, Lucy will usually stay with us, and Dory will be in and out as she wishes.


smart dog, I'd be right there beside her 
I have a fenced in yard, but the dogs never ever stay outside if we're not home. And generally in the winter it's a quick in and out, but in the summer, when we're doing outside stuff, they usually spend the majority of the day outside with us. There's always a bowl of water and plenty of shade in the backyard, so if we're outside doing yardwork, I make them stay outside. But when we go in, they go in. I have no problem running inside to get a drink or whatever and leaving them out, but if I came in to stay, they'd come in too.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

We leave our dogs outside unattended when we're home. If the weather is nice (meaning we don't have to have the heat or A/C on), we just leave the back door open and they can come and go as they please. Our backyard is fenced with 8' privacy fence, and like Brian's Gus was, our Gus is a jumper too. Luckily he's only interested in jumping when my husband is outside the fence, and he can only get his head up over it.

When I let them out and keep the door shut, Gus always lets you know when he's ready to come back in. He has a bark that is just one sharp BARK! that means "let me in/let me out." Charlie Brown is a tapper--he just taps on the back door. And Ace...well Ace is just special  I do check on them every now and then because Ace has a tendency to dig.


----------



## Svan

Weeell, I have a dog safe, dog proof fenced back yard with self-locking gates and my dog has a dog door (or stable door as the kids like to call it , so he has free access to inside and outside all day. No-one can access our back yard from the front or around easily so I'm not worried about someone getting over the fence or poisoning him or anything. I know all of my neighbours & even give their dogs a bit of a treat over the fence when I'm giving Cody his (with their permission). 

He's mostly inside, but he'd feel I was being cruel if I suddenly tried to control his in-out movement I'm sure. The boys once accidentally bared his way with their bags & he was most upset, came & gave me the evil eye until I cleared the way for him. :uhoh:

I do work part of the day, however there is always someone home if I'm not. This is a pretty common set-up in Australia so I don't know whether I should be worried now?

Should I?


----------



## Looni2ns

Well, I guess I rank at the bottom of the fishpond. My girls are outside while I'm at work (except in bad weather). 

My girls have a completely privacy fenced yard, with an electric fence that runs on the inside (thanks to Grace's digging and gate-opening skills), a covered porch w/deck, shaded dog pen w/upper and lower decks, doghouses, a cooling mist system and fan during the summer, fresh water 24/7. I have trees in the back so there is always shade. My girls enjoy being outside, and there are times when they just look at me like I'm crazy when I call them in. There are squirrels to chase, birds to harass, people to watch walk down the street, and plenty of fresh air. If they have to potty, the far back corner of the yard is left natural, and is the poop place. 

If the weather is bad, or if thunderstorms are predicted, then they're in the house, w/the radio on to cover the noise. 

When I'm home, if the weather is good, my back door is open and they have free access. Jessie likes to sit on the upper deck sometimes, and watch me in the kitchen. 

If they spend too much time in the house, Jessie gets stiff from sleeping in the chair. She's better off outside running around, chasing the squirrels.

And, in the evening, they eat before we do, and spend the rest of the evening lounging on the furniture, or sleeping on my bed. If it's still light, we'll go to the park or for a walk. In the morning, they get breakfast before I get the first cup of coffee.


----------



## GinnyinPA

If I had a fenced yard, Ben would be allowed out by himself. He loves to just stand or lie down and look at the birds, see what the neighbors' dogs are doing and smell the air. Pretty boring for me. I'd like to let him just hang out for an hour or two, but I haven't been willing to do that. Until recently it was too darn cold. He either does his business or we spend a few minutes training - not a lot of hang time there. (He doesn't play with us.) Now that it's warming up, I may bring a book and hang out with him sometimes. At least we have a big window/door where he can sit and watch the back yards, but it's not the same as being outside himself.


----------



## AlanK

Mr Tuff is outside unattended in his pen first thing in the morning when I get up and let him out. He has spent an hour or two in is pen outside when we have went out for one reason or another. During hot, cold or chance of storms he is never left in his pen if we leave our property.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I voted never. I'm always watching from a window. She never stays out for very long; usually it's a potty stop and back in. The longest she stays out is when she's waiting for Dad to come home. But, I always either wait outside with her or watch from the window.


----------



## marshab1

I said when I am home. Tinkerbell often does pretty quick in and outs since she doesn't like it too warm or too cold. So while we do put her out on her tether by herself its not for long and their is almost always someone looking out at her every 10 minutes or so. She very seldom barks to come in we can usually hear her as she taps on the door. 

Now when the weather is perfect for her like last week when it was in the 50s she was outside all day sleeping on the porch in a sunny spot. She followed the sun all day. I finally had to grab her collar and pull and bribe her with treats to get her to come in. She also loves to lay out there and just watch the neighborhood. If it seems liek she wants to just stay out there a while I will often unhook her and close the gate across the porch.


----------



## iansgran

Maybe for 5 minutes in my fenced yard and where I can see hm.


----------



## Merlins mom

Merlin's never outside when we're not home, but if we are and he wants to be out we let him. It's usually not for long and he barks once for us to open the door. We have a fenced yard and I'm not worried about someone taking him (very safe area) or him getting out. He doesn't want to go anywhere that we aren't anyway! 

He's outside right now laying on the deck last time I looked.....about 5-10 minutes ago. At age 4 he doesn't dig anymore or try to eat stuff he's not supposed to, so I'm totally comfortable with it. He's a really good boy.


----------



## aem82

_I voted "Yes, I leave my dogs outside unattended when I'm home__." When they have to go to the bathroom I will just open the back door and let them out. When they are done they come to the back door and I let them in. Sometimes they stay out for 1-2 minutes sometimes they like playing out there by themselves for 10-20 minutes. I do go outside with them often though too as we have young children who enjoy playing outside. But I see nothing wrong with them going outside by themselves for a bit

_


----------



## musicgirl

We used to leave Teddy outside, but only when people were home or when my dad or brother worked in the garage. He would love to just go out and lie on our front lawn. I felt bad that he was there alone and would go sit with him a few times. He never went anywhere, except some times we'd find him in our back yard. And he'd bark when he wanted to come in. Of course, when he was younger, there was no way in hell he'd be left alone lol


----------



## momtoMax

Max LOVES being outside sometimes so I will put them out for an hour or two before I bring them inside again. In the summer maybe longer. I don't check every 5 minutes- I used to when he was little but now, I treat him like my Will Will. I do check on them every half hour or so but I'm not as anal as I used to be. I don't think that makes me a lousy pet owner as they love being outside together and I think it would be pretty mean of me to make them stay inside all the time. We also live in a very small town, completely fenced in yard and if anyone walks by, Willow alerts me by barking. If she barks for more than a few seconds, I know to go check on what she finds so interesting.


----------



## Braccarius

Well...92% say no.. think thats a landslide.


----------



## 58loosy

We have a fenced in yard, mostly in the house but she loves to look up into our hill and sniff all the smells. They all love to lay in the sun. I alway's have are gates securely locked. She also loves to run and play with our springer.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

No... they go out to pee and I stand at the door and wait.


----------



## LauraJ

No No No! There are waaaay too many things that could go wrong!


----------



## The_Artful_Dodger

Braccarius said:


> Well...92% say no.. think thats a landslide.


Wow has it changed that quickly? For me it says about 50% no. 

I voted the second option since I will let them outside by themselves when I am home. Sometimes I will work in the living room so that they can play outside and I can glance out the window to keep an eye on them. They can come in whenever they want to. If I work up in my office then I will have the dogs inside.


----------



## timberwolf

Not in a million years!!!


----------



## lgnutah

I am really surprised at how many people do not let their dogs out into their own back yards (that are securely fenced) while they are home. 
I have accepted that cats are kept indoors all the time, because a cat could climb over whatever fence you might have, but I just think it is more healthful for a dog to spend time lying in the sun, sniffing outdoor smells, etc. While some people may themselves go outside for several hours a day with their dogs, most people don't, and so letting a dog out into a secure back yard seems to me a good idea.


----------



## Karen519

*Ignutah*

Ignutah

Dogs are stolen from secure backyards all the time, or they can dig their way out, or jump the fence. We also have coyotes in the forest behind our house.


----------



## Braccarius

The_Artful_Dodger said:


> Wow has it changed that quickly? For me it says about 50% no.
> 
> I voted the second option since I will let them outside by themselves when I am home. Sometimes I will work in the living room so that they can play outside and I can glance out the window to keep an eye on them. They can come in whenever they want to. If I work up in my office then I will have the dogs inside.


I would dare say those that have their dogs out when they are home aren't technically leaving their dog outside unattended. Thus, 92%


----------



## Sally's Mom

My guys go out to do their business, then it is inside.


----------



## Debles

Sally's Mom said:


> My guys go out to do their business, then it is inside.


Mine too. They actually don't like to be out unless I am out there with them.


----------



## Megora

Debles said:


> Mine too. They actually don't like to be out unless I am out there with them.


Ditto.  

My guys are simply not outdoor dogs. They are companion dogs who sometimes want to be outside. If I'm on the doorstep, they hurry up so they can run back up to me to go back inside. If I'm outside and sitting on the bench in our back garden, they loiter while keeping a good eye on me. 

For that matter, our cat is the same way. He stays close to the house and only wanders out to our front yard and far back yard if I'm out there with the dogs.


----------



## lgnutah

I suppose some people live in a place where there are thieves lurking, waiting to steal dogs from someone's fenced yard-probably using binoculars or listening devices to watch the people inside to make sure they aren't watching their dogs..... I don't happen to live in a place like that. My home is surrounded by fields, there is no entry to my home except my driveway, which is very long. If a car or person were ever to approach the house, my dog would sound the alarm.
If a person has a dog that digs holes, or jumps over fences, the dog's behavior would lead the owner to recognize this risk-and they wouldn't ever leave their dog unattended outside. My dog has never dug a hole of any sort in all his 6 years, nor has he jumped over anything higher than maybe 2 ft (if that). So neither of these risks exist for me.
This is why I feel it is perfectly safe for my dog to be outside, for the amount of time he wishes (which is usually a few minutes, but sometimes he likes to stay out longer) while I am home.


----------



## LDGrillo

lgnutah said:


> I suppose some people live in a place where there are thieves lurking, waiting to steal dogs from someone's fenced yard-probably using binoculars or listening devices to watch the people inside to make sure they aren't watching their dogs..... I don't happen to live in a place like that. My home is surrounded by fields, there is no entry to my home except my driveway, which is very long. If a car or person were ever to approach the house, my dog would sound the alarm.
> If a person has a dog that digs holes, or jumps over fences, the dog's behavior would lead the owner to recognize this risk-and they wouldn't ever leave their dog unattended outside. My dog has never dug a hole of any sort in all his 6 years, nor has he jumped over anything higher than maybe 2 ft (if that). So neither of these risks exist for me.
> This is why I feel it is perfectly safe for my dog to be outside, for the amount of time he wishes (which is usually a few minutes, but sometimes he likes to stay out longer) while I am home.


yup, those are a lot of the worries that some people do have. 
But if you don't have any, then there's no harm in leaving your dog outside. And some dogs really LOVE the outdoors, because, after all, they are animals!


----------



## Yarra girl

I'm terrible then

Our dogs are outside when we are at work, maybe things are a bit different here in Australia. How do dogs toilet themselves if they inside? Does everyone have a doggy-door?
One thing I will say is that we were recommended to always remove their collars if they are outside, in case they jump a fence ( 8 ft wooden paling fences) and get hooked. They are microchipped so know they could be ID'd. 
Everyone I know keeps their dogs outside, and we do not worry about thefts etc - maybe our yards are less on dislplay? All our neighbours have dogs in the backyard.
If we are home they have the option to be in or out, Tessa is good at sliding the door to go out  The other day they knew my husb was working from home and he did not let them in ..... 4 holes dug in 1 day. I did warn him that they expect the invitation/choice ...... ! They seem to behave better when they know we are at work/school - the frozen kongs etc are often a clue that they will have a human-free middle of the day.

So, that is us. Sorry if this is shocking to others, just a much more accepted culture here I think. We tend not to worry so much, though we love our dogs to bits, I hope you can believe that. As for checking them when they are in the yard ..... only ever did it when Ben was a pup. 
_They are out and safe or in and safe_, we tend to have a good idea of what they are up to, especially when their zoomie-circular-race track has new skid marks! 
I have had 5 'back yard' dogs, and all have survived. All have had inside time also, but only when we are home.


----------



## Megora

> How do dogs toilet themselves if they inside?


That's why you potty train your dogs.... 

When I'm not home, my guy sleeps on my bed with his face propped on my pillows. And he doesn't need to be groomed every day to remove outdoor smells, bugs, and dirt. So I am not bothered about him sleeping on my bed or curling up on the couch next to me in the evening...


----------



## lgnutah

Yarra girl said:


> maybe things are a bit different here in Australia......We tend not to worry so much....._They are out and safe or in and safe_, we tend to have a good idea of what they are up to


American media has helped create a nation of worriers. After listening to the alarmist language on the news for the past 30-40 (actually I think it started with the "nuclear war scare" years) people here are terrified of everything--even of letting their own dog out into their own back yard.


----------



## SheetsSM

After spending a considerable amount of time Dec-Feb searching for a lost golden (who has yet to be recovered) that has/had no history/propensity for escaping who disappeared from a securely fenced in yard in a safe neighborhood/town I don't foresee ever giving my own girl unattended outdoor time


----------



## Megora

SheetsSM said:


> After spending a considerable amount of time Dec-Feb searching for a lost golden (who has yet to be recovered) that has/had no history/propensity for escaping who disappeared from a securely fenced in yard in a safe neighborhood/town I don't foresee ever giving my own girl unattended outdoor time


Exactly. 

Worrying and thinking ahead tends to either avoid disaster or soften the blow when it happens. It is a good thing.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I am sure some people live in areas where they feel completely safe leaving their pups out unattneded. I live in a suburb of NYC where dogs are stolen from front yards. For the most part, it is small dogs that people can pick up and run with, and can get money for. I still dont trust people. My dogs do SEEM mean when they bark as people walk by, but if someone took a minute to realize that they are friendly, no telling what they would do. Lets not forget the IDIOTS who come into your gate and leave it open (delivery men...i have tenants upstairs, and mailman, UPS, silly flyer deliveries for advertisers). I can only leave them for minutes before needing to check on them and actually only feel completely safe when I am looking at them the entire time. I am NOT usually a worry wart, but the concern is REAL for some people


----------



## my1stgolden

No way. My dogs are my kids. I would never leave my kids in the back yard unattended, so why would I do the same with my dogs? They have a fenced yard and a doggie door and can come and go as they please.


----------



## Shalva

we are in a very rural area with two acres fenced a house set way off the road and 9 dogs. So yes when I am home they are often outside by themselves in groups of 4 or 5.... they have woods and lawn to play in... agility equipment to play on... toys and bones.... I honestly get a bit tired of the in and out in and out game with 9 dogs...

they are never left outside when I am not home or at night although I will admit to an inability to count to 9 consistently and I have left a dog outside by accident due to miscounting when I do the head count.


----------



## Cherokee

Cherokee always has us outside with him, If something ever happened to him while unattended i would never forgive myself


----------



## desi.n.nutro

My girls go where I go except for the old lady who tries to go where I go but gives up and opts for the sunny spot by the door for the majority of the day. The boys however... They want out ALL THE TIME. I can hardly beg them in when it rains, when it snows, when it is dark. Luckily we live in the country and there are no neighbor’s dogs or traffic to worry about. Blake pants and paces and whines like I am torturing him. Kirby just follows Blake and does what Blake does. I think they would stay in a car all day if I let them but they seem to hate the house. Maybe there are too many girls in here?


----------



## Roxydog

I would leave my St Bernard in the backyard only when I was home. She loved cold weather so sometimes it was hard to get her to come inside at night.


----------



## lyssie

i leave mine outside when i'm at work but our climate makes it a lot easier. it never get's real cold here and they love to play in the backyard. in summer it's actually cooler outside than in. but when i come home they hang out inside with me.


----------



## RescuedBill

I leave mine outside when I am at home. Especially when he needs to go. In the morning I let him out for 15 or so minutes to take care of business since he usually takes his on sweet time.

I have tons of windows in the back of my house, so I can see him from any room. Once I see him at the door I let him in, he loves it outside. My prior GR would bolt to the door once he heard it open, Bill I have to call and wait for him to mosey over. I do not leave out when we are not home. 

Unless it is lousy weather one of my 4 kids is outside with him, and if the weather is bad enough to keep all 4 of my kids indoors, then I wouldnt leave my dog outside in the first place.


----------



## opera330

*No Never*

Even with fenced yard and gated deck!


----------



## Philbert

Yes, when I'm home with a fenced yard, but I'm always checking on her out the window--she likes to sleep in the sun, then the shade, then the sun, then the shade.


----------



## SimpleSimon's Mom

mdoats said:


> I will let Rookie outside on a tie out when I'm either standing at the back door or looking out the kitchen window at him. I often do that on really unpleasant days when it's raining or snowing. On warm days, I'll leave the back door open and Rookie will lie out on the deck in the sun while I work at the kitchen table. I can see him the whole time he's outside though, so I don't know if that counts as unattended.


This is pretty much what I do too. Simon goes on a lead and I work from a spot on the porch or at the kitchen window. He seems to enjoy more being able to chase squirrels and watch birds and the neighbors that to lay flat out bored on the kitchen floor watching me work.


----------



## Alfie's Girl

Yes, during good weather we just leave the back door open and he comes in and out as he pleases. In winter we let him out to do potty alone. We have a fenced in back yard so he can't get out. He likes to watch by the fence at passers by and dig in the mud and run around.
He is young and still 'in training' not to eat plants and dig them up, but other than that he's perfectly fine outside.


----------

